# Sire EE Pineapple HM(?) X EE Gold Platinum HMPK



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

18/08 (2pm) Couple was introduced

20/08 (11pm) Female was released, after 10 minutes lights were out.

21/08 (10am) First attempts of embrace, female slightly scared but everything was running smoothly. 

(3.30pm) Pretty sure they were successful in the embraces.

More updates to follow.

P.S. Picture of the Sire, I don't have the picture of the Dame so I added a picture of her sister, they are pretty similar.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaBetta (Aug 19, 2019)

Unfortunately they didn't manage to successfully embrace and they were getting tired. I thing the fins from the male might have been the issue. They weren't aggressive towards each other and were always by each other but I felt that the best thing to do was to separate them and condition it for a bit longer. Will retry in 2 weeks.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## molly910 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wow, such a beautiful fish!


----------

